# Fremde CSS-Datei auslesen?



## xcylo (21. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgende Frage: Ist es möglich, eine fremde CSS-Datei auszulesen bzw. anzusehen?
Das sollte einerseits nicht unmoralisch sein, da ja viele ihr CSS auch direkt ins Dokument schreiben und andererseits nicht unmöglich, da ja auch der Browser diese Angaben irgendwie mitgeteilt bekommt.

Beste Grüße,
XCylo


----------



## Maik (21. April 2007)

Hi,

was verstehst du unter dem Auslesen einer fremden CSS-Datei? Etwa das Einbinden eines projekt-externen Stylesheets in das projekt-interne Dokument? 

Der Aufruf würde dann mit dem link-Element und dem absoluten Pfad zum Stylesheet erfolgen:

```
<link href="http://www.fremddomain.de/stylesheet.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
```

Hierfür müsste aber auch der Aufbau / die Struktur des HTML-Dokuments dem Stylesheet angepasst werden, damit die CSS-Regeln greifen.

Wenn du aber nur mal einen Blick in den Quellcode des Stylesheets werfen willst, kannst du den URL in der Adresszeile des Browsers eingeben. Je nach Browsertyp wird der Code dann entweder direkt im Anzeigefenster geladen, oder die CSS-Datei zum Speichern angeboten.


----------



## soyo (21. April 2007)

Einfach über den Quellcode eine Zeile suchen, die ungefähr so aussehen sollte:


<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="http://irgendeinurl.de/style.css">


Einfach http://irgendeinurl.de/style.css eingeben und schon hast du die CSS-Datei. Das sollte nicht so schwer sein, denke ich .


----------



## xcylo (21. April 2007)

Hehe, OK, ich hab mich nicht so ganz deutlich ausgedrückt.
Mir ist durchaus klar, wo ich die Angabe zum Pfad der CSS-Datei im Quellcode finde. Ich weiß auch, wie ich eine solche Datei dann grundsätzlich aufrufe.

Mein Problem liegt eher darin, dass ich mir die Datei auch angucken können will, wenn der Ersteller offensichtlich was dagegen hatte. In einem konkreten Fall wird man mit einer Meldung "just preventing something..." abgeschmettert.

Es scheint also möglich zu sein, das einfache Ansehen der Datei zu verhindern. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, dies wiederum auszuhebeln?


----------



## Maik (21. April 2007)

Ich vermute nicht, da dieser "Kopier- / Leseschutz" vom Autor wohl serverseitig vorgenommen wurde.


----------



## xcylo (21. April 2007)

Hm, aber der Browser muss diese Datei ja irgendwie auslesen können, da er die Angaben ja verwendet. Da müßte es doch prinzipiell möglich sein, dem Browser diese Information irgendwie abluchsen zu können, oder bin ich da zu optimistisch?


----------



## reddragon90 (21. April 2007)

Ich glaube aber auch das wenn der Admin die Stylesheets "verschlüßelt" das er nicht möchte das andere zugriff darauf haben. Oder wie sehe ich das? Wäre es dann auch nicht in die rubrik Hacken fallen, wenn man diese umgehen würde. Naja egal, ich weiß nicht wie es geht sorry. Mich würde aber interessieren wie man diese dinger verschlüßeln kann.


----------



## hela (21. April 2007)

xcylo hat gesagt.:


> ... Da müßte es doch prinzipiell möglich sein, dem Browser diese Information irgendwie abluchsen zu können, ...


Versuch das mal mit der Web-Developer-Erweiterung für Firefox von Chris Pederick. Damit kann man die Stylesheets einer Seite auch anzeigen, wenn man gar nicht mehr online ist.

Ansonsten kann man auch eine Seite analysieren, indem man die style-Eigenschaften einzelner Elemente mit JavaScript ausliest. Hier sind dazu ein paar Beispiele als Bookmarklet (--> z.B. Computed Styles).


----------



## Gumbo (21. April 2007)

Prinzipiell sind solche Schutzversuche sinnlos. Denn was an den Client gesendet wird, kann von ihm auch (über Umwege) eingesehen werden. Wenn sich jemand solche Mühe macht, stellt sich mir die Frage, wozu das Ganze? Was versucht er zu verstecken? Und dadurch wird meine Neugier erst recht geweckt.
Andererseits wäre ich stolz auf meine Leistung und würde eher dazu einladen, sich meine Stylesheet-Dateien anzuschauen.


Um welche Stylesheet-Datei handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Watusimann (21. April 2007)

Selbst Quellcodeangaben, die über irgendwelche Scripte "DE"aktiviert werden, lassen sich mit Hilfe von dem Developer-Erweiterungen (siehe oben) ohne weiteres anzeigen. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, daß die "gesperrte" CSS von jemanden ausgeborgt wurden ist und derjenige mag nicht das das jemand heraus bekommt ... oder so  
Poste doch netterweise mal den Link der Seite.


----------

